# Garlic Pasta with Broccoli



## DaveSoMD (Sep 24, 2010)

This was tonight's dinner: 

Garlic Pasta with Broccoli

1 lb of pasta (ziti, rigatoni, or spaghetti)
1/4 cup olive oil (I use EVOO)
2 Tbsp butter
5-6 cloves garlic chopped fine 
Fresh bail and oregano chopped (about 2 Tbsp each)
Red Pepper flakes (optional)
Grated Parmesean cheese
Broccoli
salt and Pepper

Heat the olive oil and butter over LOW heat until the butter melts. 

Add in the garlic and half of each of the basil and oregano and a few turns of fresh black pepper. Stir to combine. 

Leave on LOW to infuse the oil with garlic and herbs.

Cook the pasta to al dente in salted water. 

While the pasta is cooking chop up the broccoli and cook to crisp-tender in the microwave.

Drain the pasta. 

In a large bowl combine the pasta and broccoli. Pour the infused olive oil over the top and toss to coat. 

Add the parmesean and toss again. 

Dish the pasta into individual bowls and sprinkle each with some of the fresh herbs and pepper flakes (if using).


----------



## Chrissy13 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds delicious! I love pasta, and I have been really enjoying broccoli lately so thumbs up to this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

I added it to the recipe file...with due credit to the creator!  Thanks, Dave


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks for posting...it is perfect timing for me to use this....broccoli is just coming on....i discovered 3 new basil plants that must have recently reseeded themselves and my vegetarian sister is coming for a 2 1/2 week visit soon...


----------



## NYBrit (Oct 6, 2010)

That sounds great.  I'm going to give this a try.  my wife is vegetarian so I'm looking for more veggie recipes.


----------



## Chrissy13 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd love to have this for dinner tonight! Great recipe, thanks!


----------



## Adele Griffiths (Oct 9, 2010)

*In praise of broccoli & other veggies...*

Thanks Dave! I read recently that an enzyme found in broccoli seems to have more effect than modern antibiotics against the formation of stomach ulcer causing bacteria. Good to know in the stressful world we live in! So your recipe uses a wonderfully healthy veggie and yet sounds so tasty. Definitely going to try this one, when I can tear myself away from this great foodie site!
 
And 6 cloves of garlic - Garlic is reported to be useful in treating high cholesterol, parasites, respiratory problems, poor digestion, and sagging energy levels. Studies suggest that regularly eating garlic helps lower blood pressure, controls blood sugar and blood cholesterol, and boosts the immune system. It has also been found to reduce the risk of throat, colon and stomach cancer. 

I have heard that it is not recommended to take garlic in its raw form, since the enzyme necessary to produce _allicin_ may be destroyed in the stomach before having any positive effect. Studies have apparently shown that other forms of garlic such as cooked garlic, pickled garlic, and aged garlic are also beneficial. Garlic tablets are also available - but it is certainly a lot more fun to get your daily dose from tasty dishes like this one!
 
Love this quote from Jim Davis: Vegetables are a must on a diet.  I suggest carrot cake, zucchini bread, and pumpkin pie. 



DaveSoMD said:


> This was tonight's dinner:
> 
> Garlic Pasta with Broccoli
> 
> ...


----------



## msmofet (Oct 10, 2010)

Pasta with Broccoli Aglio Olio (With Garlic and Olive Oil). I have always loved this since childhood and now my girls love it also! I usually make it with linguine because thats what mom used most times.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 10, 2010)

This does sound good.  I think I'll just toss the chopped broccoli in with the pasta the last couple minutes and drain it all at once.  Saves washing another cooking vessel.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 11, 2010)

Oldvine said:


> This does sound good. I think I'll just toss the chopped broccoli in with the pasta the last couple minutes and drain it all at once. Saves washing another cooking vessel.


 

That's what I do too, dump in the chopped broccoli to the pot of cooking pasta and drain them together.  I am harvesting a broccoli this morning for this recipe!!


----------



## feroza (Oct 11, 2010)

During the week-end I had the opportunity to go to the fresh produce market.  There I bought some really fresh looking brocolli.  Now I was faced with the challenge of finding something interesting to cook with it.  

As  I am a newbie on this forum, I think my timing was on the button.  This morning when I read your post I thought : "Wow ain't I lucky because I love pasta too!".

Your recipe sounds fab and I can't wait to try it out for dinner tonight.  Will let you know how it went down with my family.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## luvs (Oct 11, 2010)

that is a great recipe, a keeper! thanx~


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 11, 2010)

I love the fresh herbs you added...nice touch...and the red pepper flakes for a little pizzaz


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 12, 2010)

Dave,

If you want to expand this, I thaw precooked shrimp and then throw them into the bottom of the collender. When I drain the water it heats the shrimp and I just toss.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all you comments everyone! I'm happy this has been such a hit.  

bd3k - great idea but no shell fish allowed in the house here (an only a few types of fish). I'm sure others will like that addition though!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 12, 2010)

I also do that with diced tomatoes so that they have a firm texture but are dish temperature. Works with diced avacados as well.


----------



## NYBrit (Oct 12, 2010)

I just printed that recipe.  I plan to make that in the next couple of days.  It sounds delicious.


----------

